# Communities > Scottish Fighting Traditions > Modern Scottish Martial Art Practice >  Scottish Sword and Buckler

## Chris Thompson

Scottish Sword and Buckler

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQL8w...ature=youtu.be
http://youtu.be/HhxW5o-pS0E 
http://cateransociety.wordpress.com/...d-and-buckler/

Scottish sword and buckler was not a system in its own right, but a variation on the art of the broadsword. Once a swordsman understood the art of the single broadsword sufficiently, his broadsword master would give him a few tips about what to do with a buckler. Our method is based on the advice of Donald McBane (1728) and Archibald MacGregor (1791).

----------


## Mark McMorrow

Thanks, Chris!!

----------


## Vaurien Silverwood

Most interesting. I liked the leg shots with the buckler held high in the first video, and the 'vs 133' in the second. Thank you for posting.

----------


## Chris Thompson

Thanks!

----------

